# Warm feet



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I've noticed lately that Coopers feet are warm. Does that mean he is sick? Or maybe I'm keeping my room too warm??


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ap42w0


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Warm feet are generally a sign of a healthy, comfortable bird.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I love to feel their warm feet on my hands


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

It usually means their super comfy, they should just go back to normal temp through the day though.


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

So then, on the flip side, are y'all sayin' that cold feet mean the bird is not healthy?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

If the feet are cold.. then you might want to look at the room temp and then also monitor the bird's activities and poo. Yes.. cold feet can mean there is something going on.


----------



## missy pa (Nov 21, 2011)

My birds feet tempeture change during the day ,but they are mostly warm.I dont think you should worry,unless you have other concerns.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well yes.. a change in temp of bird's feet based on what you are doing is one thing. However.. if the bird's feet are constantly cold.. you need to be questioning things.


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

That makes me happy, I didn't notice anything else just his feet were a little warmer than normal. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?h4n5i3


----------

